# "Dirty duncan" (inside-out placenta)= shot of Pit?



## Amila

I am still piecing together my birth story and I just remembered that my midwife said my placenta came out maternal side first, or inside out (they call it a dirty duncan, don't ask me why). She gave me the thigh shot of pit because of this, which I consented to.

Now I am wondering if it was really necessary but I can't find anything online.


----------



## sevenkids

"Dirty Duncan" and "Shiny Schultz" are ways to remember the presentation of the placenta. Duncans are called "dirty" because they come out messily, with trailing membranes, and a good amount of blood. Shultz are shiny because the fetal side comes out first, with the maternal side, blood and any clots wrapped up neatly in the membranes. Duncan placentas are usually because the placenta was low-lying. Low-lying placentas tend to be followed with a good amount of bleeding after, and because it was low-lying, the usual massage etc., may not work.
IME, those dirty Duncans often need a shot of pit to control bleeding, more so than the Shultz, but not enough for me to routinely administer pit, but enough for me to make sure I know where it is right away.
So, maybe your midwife eyeballed the amount of blood coming after the placenta and just wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## hanno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
"Dirty Duncan" and "Shiny Schultz" are ways to remember the presentation of the placenta. Duncans are called "dirty" because they come out messily, with trailing membranes, and a good amount of blood. Shultz are shiny because the fetal side comes out first, with the maternal side, blood and any clots wrapped up neatly in the membranes. Duncan placentas are usually because the placenta was low-lying. Low-lying placentas tend to be followed with a good amount of bleeding after, and because it was low-lying, the usual massage etc., may not work.
IME, those dirty Duncans often need a shot of pit to control bleeding, more so than the Shultz, but not enough for me to routinely administer pit, but enough for me to make sure I know where it is right away.
So, maybe your midwife eyeballed the amount of blood coming after the placenta and just wasn't comfortable with it.

*
THANK YOU* for this explanation. After 16 months someone has finally said this in a way that makes sense.


----------



## mwherbs

hum I didn't know that Duncan placentas were low lying- I'll have to look more closely now and see- I just figured it was how it peeled away- like if an edge comes loose first it is more likely to fold over and come and if the center detaches first then it comes out Schultz
I have noticed that with the placentas where the cord is not central they tend to be Duncan --


----------



## theretohere

That explanation makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Otterella

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought "dirty duncan" sounds like some crazy name for a kinky sex act or mixed drink/shot.


----------



## hanno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Otterella* 
When I saw the title of this thread, I thought "dirty duncan" sounds like some crazy name for a kinky sex act or mixed drink/shot.

If it were, my birth experience would have been way more awesome.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

When I saw the title, I thought of our dog, Duncan.







And he was ALWAYS dirty!









Anyways, thanks for the info. It is something else for me to assymilate into my "birth knowledge" stored in my brain.


----------



## frontierpsych

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Otterella* 
When I saw the title of this thread, I thought "dirty duncan" sounds like some crazy name for a kinky sex act or mixed drink/shot.

That's what I though too!

I'd never heard of these terms at all before. Interesting stuff.


----------



## lunamegn

I had a "dirty duncan" with my last birth - no shot of pitocin, very little to no bleeding.


----------



## Prism75

I had a "dirty duncan" with my first, and it took over an hour to deliver the placenta, though I bled enough right away that my midwife gave me ladies' mantel, or else shepherd's purse, whichever one it was...

At first, they thought the placenta was not whole, but once they figured it out, it was okay.

Deb


----------

